# Directv talks about Tivo and national HD and more!!!



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.veracast.com/webcasts/citigroup/emt-2006/55112199.cfm


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

A quick summary of what was said would be nice.. it would save everyone from having to listen to a 48 minute presentation.

Around the 12 minute mark he talks about how a 3rd party DVR service doesn't fit into the DirecTV plans for the future. They want to invest in their own solution, put all their efforts to making their solution the best in the market and unique to DirecTV. In summary : nothing new here.

Around the 18 minute mark - he talks about HDTV capacity on DIRECTV and their plans for capacity offering up to 150 HD national cable networks and then local affiliates in x number of markets etc.

Around the 21m:30s mark - he briefly touches on providing broadband internet content to the new DirecTV DVR units. VERY briefly.

Around 23m mark.. the discussion turns to the existing 700,000 to 800,000 HD customers and the conversion of those customers to the MP4 boxes. He says by the end of January, all new boxes shipping to consumers will be MP4 boxes. Conversion of existing MP2 customers to MP4 will take upwards of two years according to their estimates.

Around the 41m mark he talks about the deal with Microsoft making DirecTV an MCE compatible experience.. Customer buys a MCE computer and DirecTV sends them a smart card which fits into a slot etc..


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Except for the last item, it was all old news; and the last item was newsy, but already announced really.

So, Lee... why so excited?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Except for the last item, it was all old news; and the last item was newsy, but already announced really.
> 
> So, Lee... why so excited?


To much kool aid


----------



## RightHere (Dec 17, 2002)

lajohn27 said:


> Around the 41m mark he talks about the deal with Microsoft making DirecTV an MCE compatible experience.. Customer buys a MCE computer and DirecTV sends them a smart card which fits into a slot etc..


Actually, this is a LOT more specific than the previous announcements. I got the impression that the sync might work w/ portable media center devices only. It's GREAT to hear confirmation that we'll have a way to get DTV content on our MCE PC's!! I just hope we don't have to buy a specific DTV computer.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

RightHere said:


> Actually, this is a LOT more specific than the previous announcements. I got the impression that the sync might work w/ portable media center devices only. It's GREAT to hear confirmation that we'll have a way to get DTV content on our MCE PC's!! I just hope we don't have to buy a specific DTV computer.


You really think we're going to see a PC "Satellite Card" in our lifetime? It's been a decade since the last time this was discussed. Unless MCE takes off like wildfire, which is unlikely, DirecTV won't be providing this card. Especially with no date announced.

And how can they say by the end of January all HD boxes will be MP4, when they won't have a MP4 HD DVR solution until end of Q2 (announced) to 2007 (reality)? No more HD Tivo's after the end of January? I doubt it.

All the other stuff is old news, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## jpenneck (Sep 16, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> You really think we're going to see a PC "Satellite Card" in our lifetime? It's been a decade since the last time this was discussed. Unless MCE takes off like wildfire, which is unlikely, DirecTV won't be providing this card. Especially with no date announced.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but MCE is basically useless without having some form of integrated satellite or digital cable tuning solution. I would switch to MCE almost immediately if I didn't have to have the MCE box behave just like a stand-alone Tivo. I had a stand-alone Tivo for several years, but the experience sucks when compared to an integrated box. If Microsoft is really serious about pushing MCE I think they have to work out some form of deal whereby the customer does not need a set-top box from either the cable companies or the satellite companies.
> ...


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

jpenneck said:


> I don't know about you guys, but MCE is basically useless without having some form of integrated satellite or digital cable tuning solution. I would switch to MCE almost immediately if I didn't have to have the MCE box behave just like a stand-alone Tivo. I had a stand-alone Tivo for several years, but the experience sucks when compared to an integrated box. If Microsoft is really serious about pushing MCE I think they have to work out some form of deal whereby the customer does not need a set-top box from either the cable companies or the satellite companies.
> 
> Unfortunately, all the content distributors are far too cautious when it comes to providing access to content they don't own...


Absolutely correct, couldn't agree more.

There are pending CableCard PC Cards coming out very soon (if not out already). This makes sense, since CableCard is a standard, and independent of cable companies. We have CableCard TV's, CableCard SA HD Tivo's, etc. - there's 100% chance we'll have CableCard PC Cards.

And MCE currently supports OTA ATSC/HD (and finally two HD tuners, although 2+ would be better), so that's covered.

So, just like the SA HD Tivo, MCE will soon cover like 85% of the TV viewing audience - OTA NTSC, OTA ATSC, Cable. This leaves DirecTV and Dish out in the cold (Fiber TV supports CableCards). Satellite would probably like to be part of MCE, but they need a proprietary PC Card, each. This just isn't going to happen any time soon. DirecTV has hardly been innovative when it comes to hardware, and since they are pulling it all back in-house (instead of their original licensing plans), it's even less likely. And the costs would be prohibitive, since the market is so much smaller (a third party has like 65 million targets with CC, DirecTV has ~12 million).

DirecTV has lost their edge. Fiber (Verizon FIOS and the like) seems to be picking up the gauntlet, and I predict will gain all us high-end early adopters, especially when the SA HD Tivo is released.

DirecTV and Dish will be relegated to the places where Cable and Fiber don't reach, within 5-10 years.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> And how can they say by the end of January all HD boxes will be MP4, when they won't have a MP4 HD DVR solution until end of Q2 (announced) to 2007 (reality)? No more HD Tivo's after the end of January? I doubt it.


Hence the bit about the conversion taking 2 years I imagine.

His point was if you called and ordered a new non-DVR DirecTV receiver.. you're going to get an MP4 capable box in all likelihood by the end of January that's all they'll be shipping.

He wasn't not talking about DVR's specifically at that point.

Regardless, this switch to MP4 is going to be the proverbial nightmare I think.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

A Few things I look at with regards to the PC stuff..

1) Microsoft knows this is a KEY straw to their future of MCE.... They have done the studies, they understand why people aren't JUMPING at MCE... They know they need to get other then analog cable and DIGITAL OTA tuners into MCE

2) Microsoft VISTA will have most if not all of todays MCE components. So if Vista stays to it's timetable, holiday seson 2006 will see a large increase in "MCE" systems

3) IIRC it was Intel whom would be working on the add-in board? If that is correct, then you are talking another major powerhouse player working on it.... Mix DirecTV, Microsoft, and Intel.... It's going to get done and done "quickly"

IMHO DirecTV needs to be first in this one.... If they want to jump start the race again... Right now the playing field has come fairly even accross all the players... I know there a lot of people out there that dont' like Microsoft.... but... both DirecTV and Microsoft have a LOT to gain out of this one.


Again... Fiber FIOS ect... I am in a brand new subdivision... not even 5 years old, and still building. I don't think I am going to see Fiber or anything other then cable modems for at least another 5 years (at least till all the subdivisions are done in my area) And you would think Verizon or whom ever would be pro-active in this, but they are not.

You look around Chicago Land... and they "JUST" got done upgrading the Cable Infrustructer. It is going to be a long while (more then 5 or even 10 years) before the cities and the counties let "the new guy" come around and start digging up everyones backyards again.

Heck I can't even get DSL, because SBC is so behind in building a new CO to accomidate the 3,500 new homes that are being build (starting 5 years ago, and project till 2010)

And by then... We will be on another "new" technology.

And then me personally, I make purchases an decisions on about a 2-3 year look out.... things move so fast in my opinion, looking beyond the 3 year lookout is too difficult.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Regarding the DirecTV card:
- Msoft and Intel have worked on a lot of things that haven't happened, so that means almost nothing.

- MSoft doesn't need the DirecTV card to get the vast majority of the TV audience. They *need* a cable card PC card, which they will have. Once they have that, the satellite companies are important, but hardly critical.

- DirecTV has a history of being very closed. Once you introduce the PC, you have to be open. This is why the original DirecTV card got pulled (years ago).

Regarding Fiber:
- Verizon went from 0 to hundred's of thousands of customers in the DC area in a matter of a year.

- The cost per customer recently was reported at about $1000. That's in the range of everyone else. It's unclear if this is a cost they pay for everyone up front, or just new customers.

- Expect to see it far sooner than 5-10 years. Verizon and SBC at least are going full steam ahead with building the infrastructure, and they have the money to do it.

Again, unless you're in some back-woods suburb, I'll bet you'll see Fiber to your house from your Bell before you see 6.2 on the HD Tivo. Heck, I think I'd bet you'll see Fiber to your house before we see an MP4 HD DVR (but I don't know your area well enough to say for sure).

My neighborhood is pretty suburban. We can't get DSL. We couldn't get cable modems until 2+ years after I moved in. So many of us have Satellite - they were our TV saviors. Now, Satellite is targeting the low- to middle-end customers, and leaving us higher-end customers out. FIOS (Verizon's Fiber) seems to be targeting everyone. And the infrastructure is far sounder than the cable infrastructure - the foundation is data, everything else rides on top of that.

Unless the Bell's screw it up (and they certainly could), I'm betting Fiber (Bell fiber, not Cable-co fiber) will be the predominant form of video delivery in the country within 10 years, easily.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

MCE 2005 actually supports QAM based TV, but MS hasn't turned it on. I can actually setup MCE to download local digital cable channel information, but it doesn't do me any good since no tuners are enabled to do this. MS was supposedly going to do this in fall 2005, but decided not to because of DRM issues with content providers. 

I have actually seen movies recorded via analog channels in MCE 2005 marked as protected, which I guess means I couldn't copy them to DVD, etc. I haven't tried it.

Vista will have a secure file system to store digital video content in, satidfying cable companies, content providers, and D*, so I would expect to see a MPEG4 digital PC card. At the outside it might require two slots or work outside with a connector.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

MPEG4 digital isn't the issue, it's the DirecTV tuner that's the issue. Once it's in a PC, it's 1000x easier to hack.

And I thought the new Windows file system didn't make it into Vista, at least the last buid I have. If you mean the encrypted directories, that's easily defeated, and I can't imagine that will satisfy DRM nuts.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

WinFS was pulled from Vista... but I do believe an updated version of NTFS is being put in it's place (for now)

Again... as usuall... for most of this stuff, talk is cheap and only time will tell what happens... The past usually does predict the future, but then again... things do change.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

As I think about it more and more.... Most of my "intrest" in this is now I have a real reason to consider a new PC... Vista is cool, and would have gotten it anyway... but if it is now getting to point, that I could buy a power machine that could record from all the major sources of video..... Now... that is a reason to invest in a Media PC.

So I think in the end-game... This is more a "Microsoft" needs these to work, more so then DirecTV needs it to work. (I am almost Certain unless Microsoft signs an exclusivity agreement, they are talking to Dish to get a card built for their system)

Could you imagin a central PC that record from the 4 major players (OTA, Cable, DirecTV, and Dish), the mix in the variety of "internet" based broadcasters, or any of the other "free" ones out there.... That could be one cool box.

Mix a good set of APIs so that the user community cold write 3rd party programs to control the recordings.... the sky is the limit.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

Despite all the hype about Windows MCE and the possible Apple DVR, I can't see your average consumer purchasing a $1000 PC/Mac-based DVR just to get some extra features. Here's my thinking:

The statistics I've read are that 85% of people watch TV either by subscribing to cable or satellite (with that number remaining constant for years and satellite taking cable market-share). Less than 15% of people (and shrinking) get their TV via an OTA antenna. Most people aren't going to invest $500 in a good OTA antenna install simply because the PQ is "less compressed". It would take years before the "subscription cost" of local HD channels catches up to that up-front cost. So, very few people will care about the ability for a DVR to record HD OTA (besides those of us who read these boards).

Cable and satellite companies already provide "servicable" SD DVRs and soon they will all provide HD DVRs, for a very inexpensive ($10/month or so) rental price. The gap between DVRs provided by cable/satellite companies and standalone DVRs (Tivo, MythTV, MCE, etc.) is also shrinking, at least as far as basic capabilities go.

So, the vast majority of that 85% will be happy either with what they have (basic cable, digital cable with no DVR) or upgrading to the DVR provided by their cable or satellite company (whatever "OS" it's running). They won't invest $1000 (as Earl would) in a "power machine" as some kind of central server when they can rent one for less than $120/year. Especially when the technology behind DVRs is so complex and changing. Who wants to "run a server" at home. Very few people.

Personally, although I'm glad the FCC mandated it, I don't see a CableCard being used by many people beyond those that don't need a DVR (i.e. people who just want to plug the cable card into their TV and forget about it) or the super-users who want to build/maintain their own DVR.

I'm happy to see competition in the DVR world, as I think it's ultimately good for consumers. If nothing else, it might force cable/satellite companies to keep upgrading their DVRs to keep up with what consumers could purchase on their own. I do wish there was some kind of satellite card standard, or satellite usb dongle that could be integrated into a Mac or PC-based DVR solution. That would be real competition. 

The only way I see PCs or Macs becoming the central hub is if they get cheap enough and full-enough featured that people would rather have that in their living room (with a cable card) than a $10/month DVR from their cable cos. For all we know, Comcast and DirecTV could release MRV, TTG & HMO features on their DVRs, further reducing the differences between provider-based DVRs and a Windows MCE or Series 3 Tivo box.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

jcricket said:


> Despite all the hype about Windows MCE and the possible Apple DVR, I can't see your average consumer purchasing a $1000 PC/Mac-based DVR just to get some extra features.


Heck, I spent $1,000 for a device with no new features (except recording HD). 

But I'm the first to admit I'm far from average. What I find funny is that they say in the beginning that non-DirecTV units just aren't in their future and then 10 minutes later announce the Microsoft partnership. Unless DirecTV bought Microsoft when I wasn't looking, all they really did was change from a partnership with TiVo to a partnership with Microsoft.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jcricket said:


> Despite all the hype about Windows MCE and the possible Apple DVR, I can't see your average consumer purchasing a $1000 PC/Mac-based DVR just to get some extra features. Here's my thinking:


I'm with you...sorta...except I know nothing about MCE or whatever all this PC stuff they are talking about is. I know it can't be about watching tv on a tiny 19 inch monitor. And are PCs really that reliable that you'd trust them to 'tivo' all your programs? I think not. I do know that my XP laptop is very reliable, but i'd never trust it vs a 'single' purpose computer like tivo. Plus running a video server while playing Doom just doesn't sound very 'safe or reliable' if you ask me. And then there's the issue of keeping your PC on all the time to just watch tv? nahh....i dont see the need

oh and over dialup this would never work


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I just got through watching a replay of Intel CEO Paul Otellini's CES keynote. Chase Carey, DirecTV President/CEO was on stage for several minutes showing how DirecTV and Intel were working together to provide DirecTV content through Intel's VIIV platform. One of the things shown was a DirecTV box that had the Intel VIIV logo on it, suggesting that this was an MCE box with integrated DirecTV receiver. Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to do screen captures from WMP (all I get is a blank area), so I can't attach pics. Carey also showed how DirecTV boxes would be Internet-enabled, allowing two-way communication.

Curiously, there was also a TiVo logo earlier in the presentation in the list of Intel partners for VIIV. This is intriguing.


----------



## jay07059 (Apr 16, 2004)

stevel said:


> I just got through watching a replay of Intel CEO Paul Otellini's CES keynote. Chase Carey, DirecTV President/CEO was on stage for several minutes showing how DirecTV and Intel were working together to provide DirecTV content through Intel's VIIV platform. One of the things shown was a DirecTV box that had the Intel VIIV logo on it, suggesting that this was an MCE box with integrated DirecTV receiver. Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to do screen captures from WMP (all I get is a blank area), so I can't attach pics. Carey also showed how DirecTV boxes would be Internet-enabled, allowing two-way communication.
> 
> Curiously, there was also a TiVo logo earlier in the presentation in the list of Intel partners for VIIV. This is intriguing.


Thats very interesting to say the least. One of the big things mentioned in the cable vs satellite debate is that cable can do on-demand. If a future DVR from D* was internet enabled, then D* could provide on-demand viewing of programs. I am not sure if "ironic" is the correct word to describe it, but D* using cable companies internet infrastructure to provide on-demand video to it's satellite customers is at least humerous 

Jay


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

stevel said:


> I just got through watching a replay of Intel CEO Paul Otellini's CES keynote. Chase Carey, DirecTV President/CEO was on stage for several minutes showing how DirecTV and Intel were working together to provide DirecTV content through Intel's VIIV platform. One of the things shown was a DirecTV box that had the Intel VIIV logo on it, suggesting that this was an MCE box with integrated DirecTV receiver. Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to do screen captures from WMP (all I get is a blank area), so I can't attach pics. Carey also showed how DirecTV boxes would be Internet-enabled, allowing two-way communication.
> 
> Curiously, there was also a TiVo logo earlier in the presentation in the list of Intel partners for VIIV. This is intriguing.


Tivo is a VIIV partner. VIVV <> MCE Extender, it's almost a competitor.

Sticking a DirecTV logo on something is meaningless. Unless they had a box to demo, it's 18+ months out, if ever.

Tivo had a real Series 3 SA HD box to demo. That's the only thing in all this discussion that's believable.

Did DirecTV even have an MPEG-4 HD DVR there? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> Did DirecTV even have an MPEG-4 HD DVR there? I haven't heard anything about it.


At CES? (or another show?)

At CES they did have the HR20 on the display and hooked up. 
Not sure if it was connected to a SAT or what, as I have only seen the photos of the unit that was on the display floor.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=280502


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

At the moment, VIIV implies MCE. (I didn't say "extender" - here E means Edition). That is not to say that VIIV won't be expanded to encompass alternative software platforms such as TiVo in the future. I had not realized before this that TiVo was a VIIV partner which implies to me that TiVo is considering a VIIV platform implementation.

The box shown in the keynote could have been just a DirecTV receiver or PVR with a VIIV decal slapped on - I don't know. But what Carey was talking about was definitely something MCE-like with DirecTV content and two-way communication.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> MPEG4 digital isn't the issue, it's the DirecTV tuner that's the issue. Once it's in a PC, it's 1000x easier to hack.
> 
> And I thought the new Windows file system didn't make it into Vista, at least the last buid I have. If you mean the encrypted directories, that's easily defeated, and I can't imagine that will satisfy DRM nuts.


The DRM initiative at Microsoft for Vista is part of the Trusted Computing Initiative. Parts of TCI will definitely be in Vista and does not depend WinFS. WinFS is the new relational file system that has been pulled from the initial Vista release. So, depending on what portions of TCI make it into Vista, DRM concerns could be addressed.


----------



## jcricket (Sep 11, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I'm with you...sorta...except I know nothing about MCE or whatever all this PC stuff they are talking about is. I know it can't be about watching tv on a tiny 19 inch monitor. And are PCs really that reliable that you'd trust them to 'tivo' all your programs? I think not. I do know that my XP laptop is very reliable, but i'd never trust it vs a 'single' purpose computer like tivo. Plus running a video server while playing Doom just doesn't sound very 'safe or reliable' if you ask me. And then there's the issue of keeping your PC on all the time to just watch tv? nahh....i dont see the need
> 
> oh and over dialup this would never work


I agree that, at this point, the best DVRs are "single purpose" computers that don't run a Windows or Macintosh OS (i.e. a Tivo). I see this trend being true for a while. To be fair, most people who have a "Media Center PC" in their living room may also have a laptop for general web surfing, email, etc. To me it makes more sense right now to have the mostly single-purpose boxes (Tivo, R15, HR20) that can be extended a tiny bit (via HMO, TTG) to add functionality, not trying to shoe-horn an entire DVR on top of a PC.

Existing single-purpose DVRs (Tivos, R15s, etc.) meet a core need (time shifting), and often in enhanced ways (dual tuners, MRV). They also don't interfere with channel surfing, and often enhance surfing (30-90 minute dual buffers, pausing).

Media Center PCs meet needs that few people have, like streaming their music collection, looking at photos, etc. on your "living room TV". Those are "interesting, but not super compelling". And, so far, the PC-based DVRs don't do time-shifting/pausing/buffering all that well.

Maybe, if we can all purchase or subscribe to any TV show and download it viua the Internet, instead of just recorded a broadcast from OTA, cable or satellite, a Mac or PC-based "media center" will be a more natural interface for your living room media viewing.

At any rate, I'm sticking with the DVR from the provider for now, because the investment is so much smaller. If someone comes out with a really good "all-in-one" box (DVR, DVD player/recorder, streams music, views photos, basic web surfing) at a reasonable price down the road, maybe I'll switch to that (could be the Series 3, but I doubt it, because of price concerns) . Of course, Comcast, D* and E* could all just add MRV and HMO features to their DVRs and moot one of the main reasons to get your "own" Series 3 Tivos.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

stevel said:


> Unfortunately, I can't figure out how to do screen captures from WMP (all I get is a blank area), so I can't attach pics.


IIRC, you can capture from WMP if you turn off the use overlays option. Tools, Options, Performance, Advanced ... , Video Acceleration section


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Thanks. A picture of what was on stage would probably not be very exciting anyway. It was not a live demo.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

jcricket said:


> I agree that, at this point, the best DVRs are "single purpose" computers that don't run a Windows or Macintosh OS (i.e. a Tivo). I see this trend being true for a while. To be fair, most people who have a "Media Center PC" in their living room may also have a laptop for general web surfing, email, etc. To me it makes more sense right now to have the mostly single-purpose boxes (Tivo, R15, HR20) that can be extended a tiny bit (via HMO, TTG) to add functionality, not trying to shoe-horn an entire DVR on top of a PC.
> 
> Existing single-purpose DVRs (Tivos, R15s, etc.) meet a core need (time shifting), and often in enhanced ways (dual tuners, MRV). They also don't interfere with channel surfing, and often enhance surfing (30-90 minute dual buffers, pausing).
> 
> ...


I've got 5+ terabytes of media stored on my PC, two wiring closets, and my whole house wired (mostly gigabit ethernet - every room has 2xRG6QS and 2xCat5e/Cat6 - no fiber).

I use my PC to stream my music, DVD, home movies, and picture library to my TV's via a few different methods (I've tried just about every media player out there). This just barely works today, and just as a media player.

As for the PC being a central Tivo-like device, we're far far far away from that. The technical constraints are significant:
- No CableCard PC card yet
- No Satellite PC card yet (I'll bet ever)
- Limited PCI slots for tuner-cards
- MCE limited to two HD tuners - and they just increased that from one (in a central server, you need to allow 3-4)
- HD OTA cards only single tuner, and only like 2 supported by MCE
- You need an SD OTA tuner card no matter what else you have, and they all need to use the same guide data
- The Video card/Tuner card driver nonsense with MCE
- MCE's short-sighted vision on how a central DVR should work
- Streaming multiple streams from a server in most people's homes (who have Wireless B or G, which could maybe support 2 SD streams or 1 HD stream reliably)
- Media Center Extenders are a total joke (haven't tried the 360 yet)
- Microsoft's limited support for media formats
- Limitations imposed by DRM, and Microsoft's insane following of it

And so on. The best media players are the Open Source ones, but those won't work for the general consumer.

So it'll be years, or maybe a generation, before a PC DVR server is a reality for most consumers (at least the reality that some of us envision). I'll be able to build one in a year or so that might actually work, but it'll be a hodge-podge.

In the mean time, dedicated DVR's are here to stay. The one caveat is the dedicated DVR server - this might also work (that UCentric thing, or the NDS announcement). But not a PC DVR.

PC as a media server - yes. PC as a central DVR's - not except in the most techie of homes.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm glad to see I'm not really 'missing' that much with this PC stuff. It plain doesn't apply to me even if perfected except perhaps feeding my other 2 tvs on the rare occasion i watch them. The rg59 already in the house plus a distribution amp is just fine for that remote viewing.


----------



## garywj (May 3, 2005)

lajohn27 said:


> A quick summary of what was said would be nice.. it would save everyone from having to listen to a 48 minute presentation.
> 
> Around the 12 minute mark he talks about how a 3rd party DVR service doesn't fit into the DirecTV plans for the future. They want to invest in their own solution, put all their efforts to making their solution the best in the market and unique to DirecTV. In summary : nothing new here.
> 
> ...


I was told by 2 different D* reps that there are no new national HD feeds planned until at least 2007. They are too busy with the local HD feeds and VOD plans.


----------



## Brona (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi,

WinFS filesystem seemed to me the most interesting one thing. I found the source where you can find useful info on this structure. If you also wish to find out more on it, you can give it a look.
ntfs,com


----------



## Brona (Jul 17, 2005)

WinFS was a greatly interesting thing to me. If you are also interested in this structure, I recommend you give a glance at this source ww,ntfs,com


----------

